# Fall Foliage



## dreamin (Jun 5, 2011)

We're planning a road trip from October 6-16 to see beautiful Fall foliage.  In our province, we have yellow & orange Fall colours that might last for one week if the wind and rain doesn't knock them off the trees.  So we want to drive south to enjoy the Fall colours and warmer days.  We're thinking Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky or Tennessee because these states would be a 2-3 day drive from home.  We've been to Branson and Hot Springs in the summer and thought these areas might be lovely in the Fall.  Haven't been to the other states.  Any recommendations?


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

dreamin said:


> We're planning a road trip from October 6-16 to see beautiful Fall foliage.  In our province, we have yellow & orange Fall colours that might last for one week if the wind and rain doesn't knock them off the trees.  So we want to drive south to enjoy the Fall colours and warmer days.  We're thinking Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky or Tennessee because these states would be a 2-3 day drive from home.  We've been to Branson and Hot Springs in the summer and thought these areas might be lovely in the Fall.  Haven't been to the other states.  Any recommendations?



I can tell you about Branson... you mentioned October 6-16, and that's going to be too early.  Perhaps you can go further north during that timeframe.  Prime leaf season is usually the last week of October for Branson.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 7, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I can tell you about Branson... you mentioned October 6-16, and that's going to be too early.  Perhaps you can go further north during that timeframe.  Prime leaf season is usually the last week of October for Branson.



Sometimes even the first week of Nov.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Sometimes even the first week of Nov.



Since the day my daughter got married in late October three years ago in Branson, I've been watching it ever since.  I live 30 miles away in Springfield (my wife is a school teacher in Branson)... The peak has been the last week in October for each of the past three years.  The first week of November is not bad, but it's a week past prime-time and if you're planning that week you may be a little late.


Edit: and of course, even though it's been consistent lately, it does have the potential to vary year to year.


----------



## tombo (Jun 7, 2011)

In Gatlinburg the end of October is the best bet to hit peak foliage. Sometimes it will be mid October, sometimes the first week in November. It depends on how cool it gets and when. Ideally when october is pretty dry with cool not freezing temps, that is when the Smokey's display the best colors.

If you are reserving way in advance to make sure you can get a place, book the last week in October in Gatlinburg to play the odds. If you want to be sure wait until October and read the leaf reports and book when they predicit the peak to be in a Motel or timeshare from an owner. Chances are that you will not get an exchange last minute as this is one of the most popular times of the year, but motels usually have openings and TUGGERS have last minute listings on occassion.

It is worth the trip. I make the fall trip up to see the leaves change colors in the Smoky's most years and I miss it the years I can't make it.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 22, 2011)

*Best route to Nashville?*

Thank you for all the suggestions on the best time to see the Fall colours.  Unfortunately, my vacation time had to be booked back in February and I can't change my vacation week, which is the 2nd week of October.  When RCI had their recent $199 sale, I reserved the Wyndham Nashville.  Now I've been poring over maps of central US trying to pick the best driving route.  We'll be spending our first night in Minneapolis as I bought tickets for a Bryan Adams concert there.  Mapquest gives different options from there - south through Iowa then southeast to St. Louis and Nashville.  Or I could go southeast through Wisconsin & Illinois to Nashville.  Either way it's about a 22 hour drive via interstates so I would like to pick the most scenic option.   Looking for recommendations from anyone who has driven these routes.


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 22, 2011)

I like the higher elevations in the Smokies (Gatlinburg) in the fall.  They already had some overnight 32 degree temps at 5500 feet, a week ago.

If it were me I'd make the loop:  from Minneapolis --> Wisconsin --> Illinois --> Nashville.  Much better roads and scenery IMO.  Although by that time you'll get your fill of empty corn fields either in Iowa or Illinois...


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol, that's what I was thinking... Can't make a recommendation because Iowa and Illinois are equally painful to drive across.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 22, 2011)

How is Kentucky and Indiana the 3rd week of October?


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 22, 2011)

*...not much different than N. GA IMO*

I lived in Atlanta for about 3 years, before I finally retired/consulted.  I would say that IN/KY is about 1 to 2 weeks ahead of Atlanta and areas in mid-GA, from a weather pattern and foliage perspective.  [About on par with driving through northern GA or near Chatnooga on I-75, just with a lower elevation.]


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think we have the majority of the fall colors here in Atlanta at the end of October beginning of Nivember. Last year I was in No. Carolina the third week of October and that was nice.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 22, 2011)

I know you are thinking further south but may I put in a plug for my home state: Michigan. We are home to the place that was voted Most Beautiful Place in the USA - the Sleeping Bear Dunes. 

Northwest Michigan is a spectacular especially summer and fall. Places like Traverse City, Petoskey, Harbor Springs are amazing. Here's info on Michigan fall color tours:

http://www.michigan.org/Places-to-Go/Tours-and-Trails/Fall-Color-Tours/Default.aspx?city=G42

Just wanted to put that out there in case it makes your Fall Color tour list.


----------



## vkrn (Aug 22, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking... Can't make a recommendation because Iowa and Illinois are equally painful to drive across.



Ouch! (former Illinoisian) Have you driven through Kansas? <smile>


----------



## RIMike (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ark and TN*

*We're planning a road trip from October 6-16 to see beautiful Fall foliage. In our province, we have yellow & orange Fall colours that might last for one week if the wind and rain doesn't knock them off the trees. So we want to drive south to enjoy the Fall colours and warmer days. We're thinking Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky or Tennessee because these states would be a 2-3 day drive from home. We've been to Branson and Hot Springs in the summer and thought these areas might be lovely in the Fall. Haven't been to the other states. Any recommendations?*

I have lived in the Smoky Mountains of TN and know that it is hard to beat the beauty of the area, especially in the fall when the leaves are turning.  If you choose that route, make sure you go to Cades Cove one morning early and enjoy the quite beauty of the area. Also take a trip to the top of the mountain and stand on the stateline between NC/TN at NewFound Gap.

Arkansas, especially Hot Springs is among my favorite places to visit in the world. The old bath houses are wonderful to visit and the surrounding areas of the Ouachita Mountains are also very beautiful in the fall when the leaves are turning. In my opinion, for the south you can do no better than these two choices.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is what we have decided for Fall colors. I hope this is the right time od year. We are going to Cumberland Falls in Ky. for the Moonbow October 13th. Should I expect good fall colors there at that time?


----------

